# Anyone else screwed by skykit? unite!



## Thomask(austin) (Feb 13, 2007)

Please spare the "i told you so's" and "why did you give guys money for a car youve never seen". Ive head that a million times and dont want to hear it anymore.

After waiting almost a year for our cars (a buddy and me), we have not recieved anything. No proof of where it is, no money back (after writing bouced checks to us), and no cars of course. We paid them 65% deposit back in september of last year, and after a lot of communication with them about "your cars are on the way, blah blah" they said customs "held" them and they were going to give our money back. Then they wrote us refund checks from a UK bank and of course, bounced. 

We have 4 people including me and my friend that are in the same boat regarding this. We all have money out and nothing to show for it. After this long, we are going to seek legal help in this. I am banning together everyone that skykit has a debt to. We will all come to a decision on what to do whether it be go over there and take care of business ourselves or get the law involved. 

Anyone screwed by skykit, please get in contact with me.


----------



## unrealimports (Aug 11, 2006)

Damn dude, that sucks

I surely hope you contact these guys...hope they are not in hiding


----------



## Thomask(austin) (Feb 13, 2007)

They probably are, they havent been online in forever and are not responding to emails or phone calls. We are just going to fly there and break some legs, arms, and whatever else we can get our hands on.


----------



## unrealimports (Aug 11, 2006)

Best of luck mate....you should have bought the car from us...hehehe

Regards

Joe
Unreal Imports


----------



## Thomask(austin) (Feb 13, 2007)

unrealimports said:


> Best of luck mate....you should have bought the car from us...hehehe
> 
> Regards
> 
> ...



Yea, well about a year or so ago, it was harder to find skylines in the US. Ive got a pretty good crew together against these guys, hopefully it works out.


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

have you considered taking legal action? they did screw you and your friends out of some major money


----------



## Thomask(austin) (Feb 13, 2007)

oh yea, me out of $13k, friend out of $14k, another guy out of $46k and another out of $20k. That is A LOT of money. These other threads will tell even more about him:

The VR6 Owners Club: Forums / Parts, Suppliers and Companies / ULTIMATETUNE is not an authorized reseller of C2Motorsports Products........

SKYKIT, enough is enough, last chance - GT-R Register - Official Nissan Skyline and GTR Owners Club forum

I am active on all of these.


----------



## Thomask(austin) (Feb 13, 2007)

well, there are a few different paths for legal action, but we are taking the more direct approach....


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

i dont blame ya, id be loosin my mind, hell im already nervous as hell since my GTR will arrive in a couple weeks via train from Edmonton Alb Canada to Castlegar BC Canada. 

the boards im active on are GTRCanada.com ivoac.ca :: Imported Vehicle Owners Association of Canada the skyline shop : the original japanese supercar are too name a few


----------



## Thomask(austin) (Feb 13, 2007)

you canadians are lucky, i wish the US wasnt as gay with thier emissions/importation laws.


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

well our laws are possibly changing...

currently we are allowed to import vehicles 15yrs or older, but the gov't under pressure from auto makers and saftey cynic's want to push it back to 25yrs or older mirroring the USA... at that point you guys will luckier, aside from the emmisions, because we cant do kit cars, well we can but its no easy task....


----------



## unrealimports (Aug 11, 2006)

The beurocracy in importing Skylines in the US will never end. People are still bringing these cars in legally or otherwise, just a matter on how you want to spend in getting them in and the risks of it all.

Most of my buyers are lucky in enough that bought they're cars in before DOT and Customs tightened up and rounding up illegal imports.

What sucks is companies that promise buyers like you and then they disappear without any car, and you cant even contact them.

I'ved dealt with subcontractors in the US who promised my buyers they can do rego's and title their cars, and they waited and waited, until they gave up and went to someone else who can do the job right.

Luckily their cars are titled now and can be driven stateside.
These days, i dont even entertain US buyers anymore, we concentrate more in the European and ofcourse here in Australian buyers.

Anyways....good luck with the predicament you're in man.

I think CELM knows these guys, try to give him a buzz or an email.


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

unrealimports said:


> The beurocracy in importing Skylines in the US will never end. People are still bringing these cars in legally or otherwise, just a matter on how you want to spend in getting them in and the risks of it all.
> 
> Most of my buyers are lucky in enough that bought they're cars in before DOT and Customs tightened up and rounding up illegal imports.
> 
> ...


i think you should put some of your focus on the Canadian market before it closes... lots of potential buyers there, i just bought an already landed GTR32... if the laws change our ports will be pretty much closed but, if the laws do not changeour market is perfect for imports because domesticly available vehicles are very expensive... for example... a brand new subaru STI will cost 45-55k in canada but in the usa they cost 30-40k our exchange rate is not that massive... which is why alot of people are looking to buy abroad because used cars are just as costly...


----------



## unrealimports (Aug 11, 2006)

We do get inquiries from Canada, but most buyers inquire about cars they cannot import.
I basically tell them do they're homwork first, before they do all that inquiries. And most of all have the funds to back it up. There's a lot of time wasters out there mate.

Joe
Unreal Imports


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

i bet there is, but when i was looking to bring in an GTR32 from japan i couldnt get a single business to reply to me with answers to my questions...

which is why i bought one already landed... it cost me about 4000 more than one if i had brought it over, but with all the goodies it had along with the great condition, i felt 16,800 was worth the investment


----------



## Thomask(austin) (Feb 13, 2007)

Robert/Tim have officially disappeared. After i got some help from the UK, Robert has took off, vanished. 
Nowhere to go from here i guess unless someone knows where he is?


----------



## celm (Dec 15, 2003)

i only know sky-kit from the forums.i never delth with them,rob PM`ed me once asking if i wanted to sell the sagaris i imported

i think this is him

MySpace.com - www.myspace.com/204209726


----------



## Thomask(austin) (Feb 13, 2007)

celm said:


> i only know sky-kit from the forums.i never delth with them,rob PM`ed me once asking if i wanted to sell the sagaris i imported
> 
> i think this is him
> 
> MySpace.com - www.myspace.com/204209726


Yea i do believe that is him. Another guy that lost money through them told me about him being on myspace. I dont know how much someone can do through myspace, but its good to know. Thanks for the info. All Rob does is rip people off for a living. Check the UK GTR registry forum, he is all over there. I wish i would have checked that forum prior to dealing with them. 

We have a few other plans up our sleeve for this company. We will get our money back.


----------



## vq37hrdett (Oct 3, 2007)

*Screw Skykit*

I've been after my money since march of this year. I've heard every excuse from Robert and Marie. I'm ready to fly over right now and handle it TEXAS style. Im in if you guys want to get together and talk about this in private, and plan something. Legally or Illegally, Im getting my money back. http://www.NissanForums.com/images/smilies/mad.gif


----------



## vq37hrdett (Oct 3, 2007)

*Last spotted*

Its weird, because when I started coming down on Robert really hard, the only way I could get to him was through his so called assistant Marie. She gave me the run around for about a month, then she passed me to the accounts department of skykit ([email protected]), and they're worse than Robert and Marie put together. Who's this Tim guy in Florida, he represents the US side of skykit right? So then the company is the same between the two? Can legal action be brough upon on this side of the pond? Also I know that Robert is alwasy msn messenger. I created a fake hotmail account, and added him to messenger, and he was on a couple days ago. He just keeps everyone blocked to show that he's not online when he actually is. But the last email I got out of skykit was yesterday saying they are confirming payment with an ICQ number. ICQ???????? WTF.


----------



## Thomask(austin) (Feb 13, 2007)

PM'd you vq37hrdett...

5 so far! anyone else a SKYKIT victim? We are going to have a nice big party real soon...in florida or the UK.


----------



## vq37hrdett (Oct 3, 2007)

*SPOTTED!!*

I know Robert is still around. This is the email I got this morning from him, or marie. 

I know he is still around, this is what he just sent me. 

SkyKit 
<[email protected]> to me
More options 7:03 am (48 minutes ago)
Joe,

If you wish paypal then that is fine. Which email address do you wish
payment sent to.

Thank you
- Show quoted text -

> --
> No virus found in this incoming message.
> Checked by AVG Free Edition. Version: 7.5.488 / Virus Database:
> 269.13.35/1040 - Release Date: 30/09/2007 21:01
>
>


----------



## Thomask(austin) (Feb 13, 2007)

I have to give them some credit, they are attempting to get us our money back. I just wish they would do it a little quicker, they sure do like stalling.


----------



## rasonline (Sep 30, 2005)

sad news. i've heard about these guys on gtr.co.uk and on RX7.com and apparently on a few other tuning forums as well...


----------



## fwjchai (Mar 26, 2008)

*they did it to me too.....*

from MN, here and Skyline-Imports a/k/a Sky-Kits also is not responding to me as well and have not even send me any money back they said they were going to. I've talked to lawyers about it but have not got an anwser, any other suggestion since they still on the net trying to scam other people as well.

Fwjchai


----------



## fwjchai (Mar 26, 2008)

they screwed me too. skyline-imports and sky-kit.


----------

